# Kid Nation on CBS, who watched it?



## kleenex (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought it was one of the best reality TV shows to come out in while.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 20, 2007)

kleenex said:


> I thought it was one of the best reality TV shows to come out in while.


I'd never even heard of it before watching a scant few minutes on the view this morning.  Had to turn it off after not being able to stomach WG anymore.  EH was talking about the show and it did look like something worth watching.


----------



## kleenex (Sep 20, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> I'd never even heard of it before watching a scant few minutes on the view this morning.  Had to turn it off after not being able to stomach WG anymore.  EH was talking about the show and it did look like something worth watching.



Sure it is worth watching.  The kids so far are getting along really great.

A quickie check at the CBS website has a Saturday at 8pm time slot for a replay of the first show.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 20, 2007)

I liked it too.  For the first 10 minutes I thought they were going to just argue and fight the whole time, but they got it together pretty quickly.  For anyone who hasn't seen it and is planning on watching it Saturday, just stop reading my post here because I don't want to give anything away.  I will type the rest in white, so if you want to see it, just highlight from here to my signature:  I thought the 8-year-old was probably right to go home.  He was mature enough to realize that he wasn't able to handle it.  He was sure a sweetie!  I can't remember his name, but the one 15-year-old boy has not been very nice--it should be interesting to see how he acts next week, now that he knows about the star!  When the one girl said, "I'm a beauty queen, I don't do dishes," I wanted to slap her with a dishrag!  No, I guess I really wanted to slap her parents (or whoever raised her to have that attitude) with the dishrag!  I was proud of the kids for choosing the out-houses over the TV.

 Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Sep 27, 2007)

Well the second episode was special.  They killed some chickens.

They were oh so close for the fourth group winning the challenge and getting a choice of a massive water slide or lots a watter pumps.

Will the third episode be one where it all goes downhill for the group????


----------



## QSis (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not a fan of kids today (huge understatement), however, I am fascinated by this show.

As one might expect, some of the older kids are stepping up to do what's necessary for the "town" to survive.  And some of the younger kids are not, for various reasons. The "middle-aged" kids are the most interesting, I think.

The show is a lot better than what I expected. 

Lee


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2007)

From the previews it looks like the yellow team is finally going to do some work next week.  I hope so.  With their "I don't care" attitude, the other teams are getting pretty fed up and I don't blame them.  The other kids were right, the yellow team's bad attitudes have nothing do do with being the youngest.  They are following the lead of "Miss Priss" and they need to figure out quick that she is going to ruin their group.  I was glad Michael won the $20,000.  He was working for the right reasons, while Greg was just trying to win the money.  From the previews it looks like Greg is going to blow it next week.  If he could have just kept up the hard work he might have still had a shot at the money, since some wanted to give it to him.

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Sep 28, 2007)

Michael could have won the money last week, but did not.

Greg may be doing this for the money, but he did say he wanted the money for college.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

I watched it and liked it also

I only saw the first eppie (I think that the best part of the eppie was when the girl [don't remember her name] wanted the bike so she started dancing for it)

you say the killed some chickens in the second episode?? I certainly never thought that they would make them kill their own meat
good for them for doing it!

ps, thank god they took the outhouses instead of the tv, having that around would kind of make the whole thing pointless.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 30, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:


> you say the killed some chickens in the second episode?? I certainly never thought that they would make them kill their own meat
> good for them for doing it!


They didn't make them kill the chickens.  It was offered as a choice (in the "old" book that gives them tips on survival).  I thought it was actually handled very well and I was proud of the kids.  

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Sep 30, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> They didn't make them kill the chickens.  It was offered as a choice (in the "old" book that gives them tips on survival).  I thought it was actually handled very well and I was proud of the kids.
> 
> Barbara



I thought it was handled well.  Only like one kid did not like it that much.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

I would not be able to handle it. 
of course I'm a vegetarian but still, there's no way
other then that, I think it would be awesomely fun to be on!


----------



## kleenex (Oct 4, 2007)

The show was rocking this week.

Greg go off and uses a bunch of sentence enhancers.

A storm comes in and knocks over the out houses.

The girl on the council for the yellow team is going to completely lose it.  She should step down and let someone else from her team be on the town council. 

Nice to see everyone complete the challenge this week.

BUTTTTTTTT

A microwave vrs a whole bunch of pizzas???? And a TV as an earlier choice.

I think the show needs to stick to 1880's-1910 type items to win as prizes imo.


----------



## MsAnya (Oct 4, 2007)

I watched the show after seeing this thread and now it will be a regular part of my DVR schedule.  What a great reality show!  I have to say Taylor (the snippy girl on the council) is going to grow up to be one of those girls in high school that will drown when it rains because her nose is so high up in the air.  *LOL* 

I agree completely about the prizes.  The fact that they put wood all around the micro doesnt change the fact that it's a microwave!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree, but with the choices they were given, I'm glad they chose the microwave over the pizza.  I think a lot of the kids were mad, but in the long run they will see that it was the better choice.

Maybe I'm mean but I couldn't even feel sorry for Taylor when she started boo-hooing.  She has been so rude and mean, and like the other kids said, I'm getting a little tired of, "Deal with it."  She can sure dish it out, but she can't take it.  Even at 10 she is old enough to know better than to keep saying that she doesn't need to work or to behave like a decent person because, "I'm a beauty queen."  

I am really behind the kids who are looking out for the others and not just themselves.  I am really proud of the job some of them are doing.

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Oct 5, 2007)

MsAnya said:


> I agree completely about the prizes.  The fact that they put wood all around the micro doesnt change the fact that it's a microwave!



Yep, but it was the better of the two prizes.


----------



## The Z (Oct 6, 2007)

The show is interesting, but it's pretty clear to me that the children are coached and manipulated by the producers.  The whole thing seems even more contrived than other reality shows.  Before you start feeling 'proud' of how the children are behaving or the bright ideas they come up with, you need to remember that they ARE influenced to do the things they do by adults who have a stake in the quality of the production.

Reality TV is only partially _real_.


----------



## MsAnya (Oct 6, 2007)

The Z said:


> Reality TV is only partially _real_.


 
Darnit! Next you are going to tell me Santa isnt real or there is no Easter Bunny!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 6, 2007)

We all know that it isn't completely real, but just let us enjoy it please!  I do think most of the kids are taking this seriously, and I really enjoy the show.

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Oct 11, 2007)

Well This weeks show was much nicer.

Religion certainly is a touchy subject and it was really nice of the whole group to decide on the bibles instead of the mini golf course.

Nice of some of the kids at the town meeting to tell Taylor off.  

Another deserving person for the 20 grand.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2007)

kleenex said:


> Religion certainly is a touchy subject and it was really nice of the whole group to decide on the bibles instead of the mini golf course.


Don't forget it wasn't just bibles, but a variety of religious books covering several religions.  I didn't like that the adults (through the use of the "old" diary) forced the issue of religion on them.  I am glad though, that after the big blow-up at the town meeting, the kids finally settled down and were able to talk about it.

Taylor definitely needs to be told off.  I have a feeling that when they hold the elections next week, she will be off the council.  

I also think that now may be the time to bring John Smith's advice, from the founding of Jamestown, into play: If you don't work, you don't eat.  Taylor and a few others are getting away with not doing anything because so far there are no consequences.  I have a feeling that will change.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2007)

I almost forgot--After the pizza uproar last week, I think they did the right thing in letting the others vote on the books and the mini-golf course.  I was surprised and pleased that they made the choice they did.

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Oct 12, 2007)

Taylor will probably start doing some major work if she gets booted off the town council.

I was a bit surprised they took the bibles as well.  My hand would have been up for the Mini Golf.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 18, 2007)

Another quality episode of the show.

I liked the idea of elections.  I do not know what was so bad about Mike from the red team??

The green team rocks without the need for an election.

Taylor got the boot, but somehow got four votes???  Was a nice looser, but the preview for next weeks show does not show her as a nice girl.

Could have been a mixup on the challenge this week with the yellow team.

The town council made the right choice with the dental care supplies.  Sure all the meat was nice, but not the best choice.

Greg winning the gold star was a great choice.  I still think he is going to contribute to the whole town and team.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 18, 2007)

Anjay almost shot himself down before the election, saying things like "don't talk about her while I'm holding this" [knife]. That was definitely over the top. He cannot take the tiniest bit of criticism without going overboard sometimes. I was kind of surprised he held onto his position. 

I'm glad at least one of the girls on the yellow team voted for the right reasons and not just because Taylor let them sleep late and get away with doing no work. 

I was glad Greg got the gold star. I hope he doesn't decide he can go back to his old ways, but I think he has matured a lot since the beginning. 

I don't know how much longer they will be there, but if they are there long enough, it would be kind of neat for them to get a greenhouse and grow some vegetables--some grow fairly quickly. Since they have had some pretty cold days, including at least one day of snow, I'm sure it wasn't prime growing season. Growing some vegetables would give them a little more to do, as well as giving them some fresh food. 

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2007)

I won't say anything about the show yet, since everyone hasn't had a chance to see it, but I think tonight's episode was the best yet.  

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I saw the show last night and thought Taylor was a complete idiot. Leila did very little work as well.

Taylor was a total drag the whole show.  Almost all the kids want to work and make the town a better place.

I do not blame the Town Council at all for the punishments they handed out to Taylor.  She is not getting much love at all from people online today.

I was jumping for joy at the weekly challenge this week.

The Town Council makes the right choice again.  At least this time it was for food, much needed food.

The right person again gets the gold star.  Taylor sure was hated by some people at the Town Hall Meeting.

I wonder how the parents feel about what Taylor did on the show last night???

Why did she get to go on the show????


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2007)

I completely agree.  It was the last 10 minutes of the show that made it the best (for me), but I couldn't say that last night before everyone saw it!  I was really glad they convinced him to stay, but not just because of the money.  He (I can't remember his name, he goes by initials--DK?) does more for the town than a lot of the kids and really has a good heart.

I would not shed a single tear if they got rid of Taylor.  I think if DK [?--the gold star winner] had not told everyone to leave her alone, Taylor might have gone home.  I have wondered the same thing about her parents.  Are they ashamed of how she behaved or are they rooting her on in her nastiness?  

I was glad Leila finally did help with the trash, but she was still lazy and supportive of Taylor's laziness most of the show.  I hope they stick to their guns as far as not paying them if they don't do the job they were assigned to do.  

I really wasn't surprised they took the vegetables and fruits as their reward.  They had already been wishing they had some.

Great episode last night!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm almost wondering if Taylor is an actor put in the show to add excitement... she's just so bratty!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2007)

No kid is that good an actor! LOL Seriously, I think she is spoiled and has probably seen a little too much TV (We've all seen the sitcoms where a beauty queen says she can't do something because she is a beauty queen). I also know a few kids who really are that bratty. It almost always goes back to the parenting (or lack of parenting).

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL!  Well, I'd have KILLED my child had he ever acted like that.  ICK!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2007)

Me too!  I think my daughter would have actually done very well on that show when she was a kid (she just turned 28).  I, on the other hand, would not have done well at all.  I was a very timid child with no self-esteem at all.

Barbara


----------



## phinz (Oct 26, 2007)

I've said it during every show and will say it again: They need to do a 10-year followup with these kids. I'd love to see a "where are they now" kind of show. I'd love to find out what they learned and what they took home with them.


----------



## mikki (Oct 26, 2007)

I love this show as does my 15 yr old daughter (she wants to be on it). I agree Taylor attitude is terrible and I would kill one of my kids if they said they were to good for a job.   Even if they are being influenced by producers, with that many kids in an abandoned town you can't predict everything and i think the kids are ultimately learning to deal with everyday issues that adults face.  I think its making them think about things instead of vegging out in front of a TV.  Greg, i think at the start was just trying to act big and bad because he's older, he is now thinking of the town


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 26, 2007)

phinz said:


> I've said it during every show and will say it again: They need to do a 10-year followup with these kids. I'd love to see a "where are they now" kind of show. I'd love to find out what they learned and what they took home with them.


I agree! I remember that teacher's experiment in Iowa when I was a kid, about racism. They did a follow-up years later on the news or one of the news-magazine shows. It was very interesting.

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't seen all the episodes (working evenings sucks!) but I saw this one and to me, Taylor just acts like many of the overindulged kids I see all the time. DK is a bastion of good sense and deserves all the good things he gets. There it one kid on there who scares me a bit, is his name Anjay? The kid who was holding the door so Taylor couldn't leave. Um...he is a very large bully in training, and the kind of person I can see being part of a scary mob. Yikes.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 26, 2007)

phinz said:


> I've said it during every show and will say it again: They need to do a 10-year followup with these kids. I'd love to see a "where are they now" kind of show. I'd love to find out what they learned and what they took home with them.



In the UK they did this:

7 Up - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia!


I wonder after the Kid Nation season is over they are going to bring all the kids back for a reunion type show with the parents.  It would be interesting.

The kid that got the gold star this week was DK.

Anjay to me will never become a bully.

If you go to the CBS website for this show I believe all the shows for this season are viewable online.


----------



## phinz (Oct 26, 2007)

Anjay is too much of a wuss to be a bully. He tries very hard to be aggressive/forceful/authoritative at times, but his body language says, "I'm scared of you." Just watch the way he cringes and shies when Taylor gets all ninja psycho on him. He's very passive. He tries to show off for the others, but is obviously intimidated by someone who is truly forceful.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree that Anjay is a wuss, but I worry about some of his reactions.  Like last week, when he was working in the kitchen and someone mentioned the girl who was running against him for town council.  He said (_*not*_ in a joking way), "Don't mention her name while I'm holding this" [knife].  He is afraid of everything, and he is upset that everyone doesn't drop everything to listen to him.  I hope he matures and doesn't continue the way he is as he gets older.  Because of his fear, he tends not to think things through first, and to go over the top with his reactions.  

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Oct 27, 2007)

One thing I liked about this weeks episode that I did not mention yet was Greg taking a monster dive into the Beans.  That was soooooo good.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2007)

kleenex said:


> One thing I liked about this weeks episode that I did not mention yet was Greg taking a monster dive into the Beans. That was soooooo good.


I liked that too.

LOL This reminds me of the ridiculous thing Anjay said during that challenge.  He said that he couldn't do as well as the others because he is still growing and doesn't have a lot of strength.  I guess he thinks he is competing with adults!  

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks, everyone for the update on this weeks episode.  I missed it having dinner with some friends.  

I felt sorry for Mike when he got voted off as a councilmember.  He tried to stick up from his people, but the other councilmembers out voted him on a few occasions.  

And I agree Taylor is just a spoiled brat.

My dad also likes to watch this show.  We have a good time discussing what happened on each episode.


----------



## phinz (Oct 27, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> he tends not to think things through first, and to go over the top with his reactions.
> 
> Barbara



I think it's more a case of being socially, for lack of a better term, retarded. He has little to no social skills.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 27, 2007)

phinz said:


> I think it's more a case of being socially, for lack of a better term, retarded. He has little to no social skills.


You are right.  I have a feeling that Taylor and Anjay are both used to getting pretty much everything they want all the time at home, and he just deals with it in a different way.

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2007)

So it WAS Anjay that held the door closed? And to clarify, my comment was "and the kind of person I can see being part of a scary mob." Bullies rarely work alone. And he is  worst kind of bully IMO. The one who does stuff to "show off" even though he knows its wrong. He is the kind of kid who bullies because its a way to get some power and he feels powerless most of the time (witness the cringing behaviour phinz mentions) so when he feels he has backing, he turns into something not very nice. I see this kind of kid at work all the time. 

In any case, this show is a neat concept and I hope I get the chance to watch it more often.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 28, 2007)

Alix said:


> So it WAS Anjay that held the door closed? And to clarify, my comment was "and the kind of person I can see being part of a scary mob." Bullies rarely work alone. And he is  worst kind of bully IMO. The one who does stuff to "show off" even though he knows its wrong. He is the kind of kid who bullies because its a way to get some power and he feels powerless most of the time (witness the cringing behaviour phinz mentions) so when he feels he has backing, he turns into something not very nice. I see this kind of kid at work all the time.
> 
> In any case, this show is a neat concept and I hope I get the chance to watch it more often.



I think the kids were acting on emotion at that time and locking the door up was the right thing to do for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2007)

kleenex said:


> I think the kids were acting on emotion at that time and locking the door up was the right thing to do for a couple of minutes.



There we differ kleenex, IMO no matter what rude things someone has said, it is never cool to prevent someone from leaving a situation like that where they 1) Feel threatened and 2) where they are seriously outnumbered. I think that kid is lucky Taylor only kicked him. I personally would have completely freaked out and done what we like to call in our house "crazed weasel". 

Please don't misunderstand me, I am absolutely not condoning Taylor's snotty behaviour.


----------



## mikki (Oct 29, 2007)

I think the other kids keeping Talor from leaving was out of frustration (still no reason to keep her from leaving) and after a couple minutes the one girl did go to the door and tell Anjay just let her go, then opened the door and told Taylor to take a walk and cool down.  I think they all figured her attitude was because she was the leader and that once she was voted out her behavior would change, then when it didn't they didn't know what to do.


----------



## phinz (Oct 29, 2007)

I took it more as an intervention. Their forcing her to stay in the same room with them was intended to make her listen to them. By doing this, then allowing her to leave, they held the upper hand, because they controlled her, and she had to note that she was not in absolute control of her own destiny.

It will be interesting to see where it leads. If you read her bio and q&a on the CBS site, she appears to be more of a follower or maverick than a leader. She likes to say, "I don't know. I'm too young."

Anjay strikes me as the kind of bookish nerd I grew up with. I was in all the advanced level classes you could possibly force a child to take, and most of the kids in my classes were social introverts with repressed emotions, tons of book smarts and no common sense. They were so far inside their heads that they were scared of their own shadow. The pent up feelings of intimidation and anger outwardly manifested themselves at the oddest, and most inopportune, times, sometimes coming off as arrogant and pretentious as a shield for their own insecurities. Some of these kids were the ones in trench coats when they got into high school. Others were the ones who found a clique with others of the awkward, socially inept persuasion. I straddled that line, and probably still do to this day, so I somewhat identify with him, though he irritates the living feces out of me most of the time.


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2007)

mikki, I agree with you that they were keeping her from leaving because they were frustrated with her behaviour. I believe though that there is a point where behaviour like that goes from being borne of frustration, and when it crosses the line to abusive and mob driven. And I'm not saying the line WAS crossed, just that it was really really close there. 

Phinz, being of the nerdish persuasion myself I see what you mean about Anjay. I haven't watched it enough to decide for certain what the kid will be like, but the trench coat analogy seems apt from what little I have seen.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2007)

Alix said:


> Phinz, being of the nerdish persuasion myself I see what you mean about Anjay. I haven't watched it enough to decide for certain what the kid will be like, but the trench coat analogy seems apt from what little I have seen.



That's why the knife incident bothered me so much. He didn't actually threaten her (I don't think she was even in the room), but what he said was so unexpected that the kids were kind of at a loss for words for a moment. They understood that his comment, along with flashing the knife, was not appropriate.

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Barbara, you think its because we've worked with kids for so long that this guy gets our radar humming?


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2007)

Probably!  We have more than just our own kids to gauge the world by.  I watch the newspapers around here hoping to see certain of my former students in them (great athletes, singers, etc.) and praying not to see others.  

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2007)

AMEN! I've actually seen one of the kids I worked with in the paper. She'd been killed. Nasty. I hope thats the only time I see that.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 29, 2007)

mikki said:


> I think the other kids keeping Talor from leaving was out of frustration (still no reason to keep her from leaving) and after a couple minutes the one girl did go to the door and tell Anjay just let her go, then opened the door and told Taylor to take a walk and cool down.  I think they all figured her attitude was because she was the leader and that once she was voted out her behavior would change, then when it didn't they didn't know what to do.



Yep, major frustration with that girl.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 1, 2007)

Another week, another solid show.

Greg was great as always.

A whole lot less Taylor, YESSS!!!!

The Town Council did the right thing with all the nickels they found.

Another Challenge won and another perfect choice.  I would have gone with the clothing as well with the old school washers and skipped over the coin operated ones.

The Blue Team almost won the gifts choices by themselves.

Loved the idea of using a whole bunch of messy food items with 50 cents at the bottom of it. 

I loved the one kid that made all those necklaces for 10 cents.  A great way to remember your time on the show after it is over.

Another deserving kid gets a gold star.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 1, 2007)

I didn't like Greg at first, but I was really proud of what he said at the end of the show last night.  And he didn't say it in hopes of getting any reward, which makes it even better.

I was disgusted with Divad's campaigning for the gold star.  

Yeah, Taylor was totally a non-issue this time.  I don't know if she spoke two words on last night's episode.

Was it Mike who made the necklaces?  I liked that idea too.  

I was glad they bought some practical items with the money from the treasure, to keep the kids busy.  Divided among that many kids, the money wouldn't have bought much for each.  

The clothes they got were nice, and the free washers were definitely the better choice.  I think they were having a lot of fun washing with them.  A lot better than the washboards!

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Nov 1, 2007)

Jared made the necklaces and said he was the bill gates of Bonanza City.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 1, 2007)

kleenex said:


> Jared made the necklaces and said he was the bill gates of Bonanza City.


I knew it was either Jared or Mike, but I couldn't remember Jared's name!  

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Nov 8, 2007)

Now that was a fun episode of Kid Nation.

I loved the idea of a Talent show.  Greg and Blaine in girls outfits was best moment of the show so far!!!!!  They have many talented kids on the show.

Nice to see Savannah decided to stay.

The worst challenge to date!!!  YUCK!!!

Would have been nice to see them win the paint.  It would have given them something to do.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2007)

The talent show was neat! 

I didn't like this week's challenge for a couple reasons. It was definitely gross having to handle other peoples' chewed gum. Also, some of the kids have braces and shouldn't be chewing gum. I know a lot of kids with braces eat things they aren't supposed to anyway, but I don't think responsible adults should ask them to do that. I would assume that if there was a problem with their braces because of the challenge, the network would take care of it.

At least if they were going to lose a challenge, this was one of the easier ones to lose, in my opinion.  Paint would have been nice, but at least it wasn't something that would make their work/life easier, like some of the other challenge rewards.

Divad is still campaigning for the gold star. I wish she could see how ridiculous that looks. 

I'm kind of glad the Yellow team got Laborers this week. It won't hurt them to do a little scrubbing.

Barbara


----------



## phinz (Nov 8, 2007)

Laurel can flat *sing!*


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2007)

RATS! I forgot to watch!


----------



## kleenex (Nov 9, 2007)

Alix said:


> RATS! I forgot to watch!



The whole show is up at CBS.com minus a bunch of commercials.


----------



## mikki (Nov 10, 2007)

Challenge was definately gross, and the "tough" boys in dresses that was hilarious!!!  I think the kids showed a different side themselves in the talent show.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 15, 2007)

Yet another quality show.

I think switching up the teams a bit was a good thing, but that is what caused the reelections.  I can see Greg and Blaine's side to the switchings. I think the green team should have made a change if the rest of the teams made a change.   The toughest change the town council had to make so far.

The challenge this week was a bit harder than usual.  The bed prize was a good one they let get away.

I think Blaine deserved the gold star.

Stinks to see Randi go even if we did not see much of her on the show.  Zach should have had a talk with Randi outside for a few minutes to try to get her to change her mind.   It happened for DK.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 15, 2007)

i've totally forgotten about this show.. the only CBS reality show i get to watch is Amazing Race on Sunday.


----------



## phinz (Nov 15, 2007)

If anybody wants to pinpoint a bully, it's Greg. His threats of violence are over the top and intended to intimidate. He's going to snap Anjay and then Anjay's going to be all over him.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2007)

I was out at a meeting and only saw the last 15 minutes. (I'm at work so I can't watch the cbs video) phinz, what did Greg do? I missed something there. (I'm with you on the bully thing. He's got ATTITUDE)


----------



## phinz (Nov 15, 2007)

He threatened to hit Anjay in the face if he said one more word.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 16, 2007)

I was disappointed in Greg this week.  He was doing so well, and then he had to act like that.  

I was ashamed of Zach for mocking Randi, crying about missing her family.  That was a side of him we hadn't seen yet.  

I felt bad that they didn't win the challenge.  It was a hard one and they came so close!

I liked the idea of switching things up a little, but I didn't like the way they did it.  I think there will be a whole new council next week after the elections.

Barbara


----------



## phinz (Nov 16, 2007)

It's only been, what, 28 days? Greg wasn't doing well. He just wasn't showing his stripes. Doing well would imply that he kept his tongue and didn't act like a spoiled rotten bully brat for an extended period of time. Something tells me he gets everything he wants at home.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 16, 2007)

phinz said:


> It's only been, what, 28 days? Greg wasn't doing well. He just wasn't showing his stripes. Doing well would imply that he kept his tongue and didn't act like a spoiled rotten bully brat for an extended period of time. Something tells me he gets everything he wants at home.


True enough.  He showed that if he wants to he can keep it together.  The fact that he is able to and doesn't says a lot about his character.  Hopefully he will learn something from watching his actions on the show.  I do believe he has potential.

Although I feel Anjay has said some really dumb things during the show (often speaking before thinking), I feel sorry for him.  I try to picture myself at that age, trying to do this show.  I would have been a wreck.  I probably would have just kept my mouth shut the whole time.  I was very shy and insecure, and I would have probably said some stupid things now and then too, just out of plain nervousness.  

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Nov 22, 2007)

I did not think we would get four new council members.  Not what I would have wanted.

The town was going downhill for most of the show imo.

I thought the challenge was a bit tough this week.  The mail prize was really great!!!

The late night conversation was a no-no, but listening in was just as bad.

Greg Apologizing was great.

I think Laurel deserved the gold star.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree.  

Even though Taylor deserved some consequences for not working, I think they did the right thing to let her have her letter from home.  From the previews of next week's show, I'm not sure she lives up to her promise though.  

I can't remember who (I think yellow/Blaine) put that the TV was invented first, but that was a little hard to believe!  I realize all those things were invented before any of them were born, but surely they studied inventions in school.

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Nov 23, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> I agree.
> 
> Even though Taylor deserved some consequences for not working, I think they did the right thing to let her have her letter from home.  From the previews of next week's show, I'm not sure she lives up to her promise though.
> 
> ...



It might have been DK.  He was the last one to finish the challenge.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 29, 2007)

Another solid episode of Kid Nation.

I thought the idea of this weeks challenge was great.  

Taylor though is tough to crack.  It was great of the town council to finally force her to not get the prize if they won it.

With it getting down to the final few days in the town the Arcade was the best choice.  If they had an extra week or so I would have gone for the books.

Really nice of Sophia to buy all the rest of the books and make her own makeshift library.

The arcade finally made Taylor do some big time work. 

The town council was right on the locking up the Arcade until work it done.

Hunter deserved the reward and we are seeing more and more of him on the show now.


----------



## mikki (Nov 29, 2007)

Taylor has been driving me nuts, I wonder what her parents think of her behavior?
I knew when they choose the archade they would have to lock it up for a certian amount of time,what kid would want work over playing games.  
Can't wait to see what happens when Sophia is left in charge(the new sheriff) looking forward to next week.


----------



## QSis (Nov 29, 2007)

It's beginning to seem implausible to me - even more so than some of the other "reality" shows I watch.

I really cannot believe that anyone as intelligent as Taylor seems to be would really say the idiotic things that she says, without being coached.  I dunno, maybe she IS that horrible a kid.  

And maybe Jessica Simpson, Nicole Richie and Paris Hilton weren't coached and scripted to look as totally ridiculous as they did, too.  Just hard to believe.

Lee


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 30, 2007)

Taylor's idea of beauty really bothers me.  It's okay to kill ugly chickens but not pretty ones?  Make-up for animals?  I believe the idea that someone or something that is outwardly beautiful is better than someone or something that isn't has been pounded into her head from a very early age.  Now it's ugly chickens that should die.  Later will it be people?  

I think they gave in a little too quickly after Taylor did some work, but at least she did do some.  

Barbara


----------



## kleenex (Dec 6, 2007)

Another week and another solid episode of Kid Nation.

Nice idea for the Town council to go see the Native Americans, but I think it was a little late to do it.

Great idea letting Sophia be in charge of the whole town.  The people in the town got all the work the needed to get done and were not having any problems.

Taylor sure does not like Greg.

Either the Yellow team made it with only one or two seconds to spare or they this one slide for this challenge.  Two interesting choices for prizes this week.  I probably would have gone for the big slab of rock no matter what happened to it.

Greg should have not stated that Zach was acting about getting the gold star.

The Gold Star I think went to the right kid this week.

The show is almost over.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 6, 2007)

This starts on Australian tvs tonight.  Haven't yet decided if I will watch it or not.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm constantly amazed at how smart those kids are.  Sophia is always thinking and she loves to mess with their heads to try out her theories.  She was right--as soon as she roped off a small area and said it was hers, everyone wanted to step in it.

I don't know why I can't remember the name of the boy who got the gold star, but I agree he was the right choice.  I thought it was interesting that he said it would be good for his kids and grandkids because he has no use for $20,000!  Nine years old and already thinking about his kids and grandkids.   I think he is just adorable!

I was glad Zach went back and stood up for himself during nominations.  It would be nice if he could get the gold star next week.  He always works hard and he usually puts the good of the town before himself.

Even though they didn't choose the stone monument, I think it should be put up anyway.  

Barbara


----------



## mikki (Dec 7, 2007)

Great episode, Sophia handled being in charge great, gave them time limit and said get this done and then you can play,reward for getting things done.  Glad they are locking the arcade. I think it will cause more problems as the show comes closer to being over.
Gold star went to right kid,him and Jared are to smart for me, half the stuff Jared says I say HUH? to.
My daughter is jealous she's not on the show.


----------



## phinz (Dec 7, 2007)

mikki said:


> My daughter is jealous she's not on the show.


 
They were taking auditions for the next season on the CBS website recently. She should check it out and see if they still are.

Alex and Jerod amaze me, but at the same time their conversations remind me of the kind of discussions I would have with my friends and even with my parents. I read like crazy as a kid (and still do) and absorbed information like a sponge. To this day I have an addiction to information. By the 2nd grade I was attending 5th grade English and science classes, so I was obtaining information the average kid of my age didn't have.


----------



## mikki (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll tell her ,thanks phinz.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 7, 2007)

phinz said:


> They were taking auditions for the next season on the CBS website recently. She should check it out and see if they still are.
> 
> Alex and Jerod amaze me, but at the same time their conversations remind me of the kind of discussions I would have with my friends and even with my parents. I read like crazy as a kid (and still do) and absorbed information like a sponge. To this day I have an addiction to information. By the 2nd grade I was attending 5th grade English and science classes, so I was obtaining information the average kid of my age didn't have.



I think the next time they put up applications it is going to be for season three. I believe season 2 application time is over.

Bilby should watch this show, but my post is a but late I think.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 13, 2007)

Great season ending show.

I did not like that they trashed the job board.  

The looting of the town a complete no-no, but they did clean up the mess.

Great job helping DK back to the group of kids.

We got to give away 3 bigger gold stars worth 50 grand a piece, yeah....

Too bad town council members did not get some special reward though.  Like a one grand a week award for each week they were on it.

Loved that all the parents came at the end of the show.

I would love to see a reunion show to get all the kids and some of the parents back on air.


----------



## QSis (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with everything that Kleenex said.

And I'll add, I actually CRIED!  Over a KID's show, of all things!  ME, of all people!



Lee


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree too.  I loved seeing the parents' reactions to the town and the other kids.

This was a really interesting show.  My grandson wants to go on it.  

Barbara


----------

